
The ‘Face Book Fad’ Is More Than a Century Old - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/01/the-face-book-fad-is-more-than-a-century-old/
======
pj
Sounds like that game was about a century ahead of its time! Just imagine if
they had waited to share their idea with the world, they'd have billions right
now!

------
nazgulnarsil
naming coincidences aren't very interesting. I thought this was going to be
about some public bulletin board where people could leave each other notes
before the invention of the telephone or something.

